# Excel Zeile in Variable speichern



## Blubbfisch (2. August 2005)

HI,

wisst ihr wie man eine Zeile in Excel mit nem Makro in ne Variable speichern kann (kein Array)


----------



## Orakel (3. August 2005)

Hi Blubbfisch,

also so ganz verstehe ich Deine Frage zwar nicht, aber versuchen wir mal eine Näherung.

Also auf einen Rutsch wirst Du die Werte einer Zeile nicht erhalten. Im ersten Schritt kannst Du jedoch ein Variable vom Typ Range definieren und dieser den Inhalt einer Zeile zuweisen:


```
Dim oRange              As Range

    Set oRange = Rows(6)
```

Zugreifen kannst Du jetzt mittels oRange.Cells(1, x) wobei x einen Spaltenwert von 1 -  256 entspricht.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

